# Yellow Watchman Goby Care



## DJOstrichHead

I have had a ywg for three days now and he still seems to be doing fine. I was just wondering if he will ever feel comfortable enough to come out of the rockwork he hides under. 

Also im a bit concerned on how to feed him. I know it prefers meaty foods like shrimp but im wondering i can get along with a mixture of meaty blend flake and the occasional shrimp. Also im concerned that if he never leaves the rock he wont get the flake food floating around the tank. 

First fish just making sure im doing it right.


----------



## bettababy

The YWG is a sand sifting goby, and will pull most of his food directly from the sand while sifting it. They tend to stress very easy when moved, and it can take up to 6 - 8 wks before they start to venture out of their caves. This is normal behavior.

Please do not rely on flake foods to feed a YWG. Brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, spectrum pellet food, and formula 1 frozen food are all good options, and if you alternate between them, you're sure to have a fat and well nourished fish. Also, be careful not to overfeed, as that will only serve in polluting the tank, and that will make your fish sick. Just a very small amount once/day is all that is needed.

If you are in a hurry to help him adjust, try leaving the lights out before feeding time. This will encourage him to come out to look for food a bit sooner...


----------



## DJOstrichHead

Thanks im switching back between table shrimp at night and protein pellet in the morn now soon to add a bit of mysis shrimp. He is already begining to become more confident about coming out. 

I've read that a Green Chromis has the trait of helping bring other fish out that would normally hide in a non-aggressive way. I don't particularly understand how it does this but http://www.bluezooaquatics.com/productDetail.asp?cid=15&pid=761&did=1

may be lying to me.


----------



## bettababy

That looked like pretty accurate information to me. The only thing to keep in mind when buying fish as companions to others, make sure you can accomidate the needs of the new fish. Green chromis need to be in small to large groups, they are very sensitive to stress, and prone to health problems. They are not a strong and sturdy fish as many people believe. Of the damsels they are the most sensitive I've found yet. They also need a lot of space. They don't do well in a crowded tank, and they need a lot of live rock so they have lots of hiding places. 
If you can accomidate them, they may be able to help your goby. Personally, it's only a matter of time before he settles in anyways, I wouldn't stock something I didn't really really want in the tank under those circumstances.


----------



## DJOstrichHead

alright well i dont want to overtax my bioload in the 30 gal and i only planed on keeping 3 fish. would my 36# of live rock allow me to push that to 4 or is that too far. I would like to split up the areas that my fish live in to prevent competition for the same food and since i already have a benthic fish i was wanting a free floater like a bangaii cardinalfish or something along that line maybe a firefish. What is a third niche of the tank for another fish to fill?


----------



## bettababy

DJOstrichHead said:


> alright well i dont want to overtax my bioload in the 30 gal and i only planed on keeping 3 fish. would my 36# of live rock allow me to push that to 4 or is that too far. I would like to split up the areas that my fish live in to prevent competition for the same food and since i already have a benthic fish i was wanting a free floater like a bangaii cardinalfish or something along that line maybe a firefish. What is a third niche of the tank for another fish to fill?


The number of fish going into a tank is dependent on more than just waste load. Territory says everything, but so does oxygen content in the water. A 30 gallon tank is not going to safely hold more than 3 small fish when you combine the things that determine the number of them.

Cardinals, especially the bangai, don't do well as a single fish of their own species in a tank. They are a schooling fish and the stress of being alone can cause enough stress to be fatal. A firefish, even though also a schooling fish, has a much better chance of surviving as a single of their species. Another idea would be a neon goby... 1 of those by itself could thrive, and stay small and still offer you a lot of color. Neon gobys are mid level fish, and very peaceful.


----------



## DJOstrichHead

There is also a 20 Gallon sump/fuge. How greatly will this affect my oxygen levels


----------



## bettababy

Not enough to support 3 other fish compatible with a watchman goby. 
2 would be a safe bet, but I wouldn't push 3 for many reasons.


----------

